# Our first 2ww!



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Well we're officially in our first 2ww - yippee!!  
Unlike any of our IVF cycles, this has all gone very smoothly (well apart from a few extra hours down the motorway for a second visit last night!) - thanks to our lovely surro for a great weekend   
Please keep your fingers crossed for us   - we know we would be very lucky for it to work first time, but it would be BRILL!!! if it did  

Love (a very excited) Jaq


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jaq - Oooooh how exciting !!!!! 

My fingers are crossed for you    

Wishing you a BFP on test day


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Jaq - I have everything crossed for you hun

We have had a good run recently so lets hope it continues for you !!

T xx


----------



## Daisydoo (Feb 26, 2006)

Jaq

How exciting - its all happening at once!!  So keeping our fingers toes and everything crossed for you and your surroangel...

^ 
Im sure we ll be celebrating another   very soon

Love Tanya and Phil xxxx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhh!  How exciting.  I soooooooooo want it to be good news for you JAQ - yes I know we all have to be realistic about the chances of it working first time, but it would be so great for you if it did.  Sending you some baby dust.


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Best of Luck Jaq,
Unlikely to work first time, but you never know.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
EJJB
x


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Good Luck Jaq

I have my fingers crossed for you.

Hayley


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for you 

  

love
suzie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jaq

OOH

Just spotted this post

and just wanted to pop in and say

Keeping my  and anything else thats going for a 

I hope and pray that this will be your time

all my love
Emilyxxxx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Jaq

Good luck with your first 2ww.

It can work first time, it did for me last time.

Jayne


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jaq, ooh have everything crossed for you and your lovely surrogate, do hope and pray that it works first time for u all, sending you positive vibes and thinking of u all, Love
Sam 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Good luck hun   I hope you are lucky and it works first time!


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone 
Thanks for all your kind messages. I have been away to see family for a few days, so that has made the last week go really quickly. We should know by this time time next week, yikes!!
Will be keeping fingers crossed and thinking    
Love Jaq


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Jaq,
Goodluck with your 2WW,I hope you have a good result. When do you find out?
Lorraine


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys for all your sticky thoughts, they have worked  
WE'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!       We're over the moon  and can't quite believe it yet. 
Our wonderful surro is such a star.

Love Jaq


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh JAQ that is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!

            

How amazing hunni so pleased for you  

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Jaq

Congratulations luvvy!!!                                          

How fantastic - you must be over the moon - I'm sooo happy for you!!  Will I see you in Bangor when I visit Caron on 12th May weekend?

Ange xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Jaq,
WOW, FAB, CONGRATULATIONS! so pleased for u forst time eh !!! am so happy it worked first time for u, bet u can't hardly beleive it !!! BFP HURRAH !!!
Love
Sam
xx

PS when is lil one due ?
and get the bubbly out !!


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Congrats again   There is certainly a lot of babydust going round COTS at the moment!


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations that's fantastic new Jaq.

Hayley


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hells Bells Jaq !!!!!

That is the best news I have heard for a while !!!! WOOOOHOOOOOO !!!!!

 

T xx


----------



## Daisydoo (Feb 26, 2006)

Jaq
  
We re sooooooo excited for you ....  its such fantastic news         
I know you will all be celebrating - enjoy the next 9 months !!!
We will both be able to share our journeys !!!

Love and best wishes Tanya & Phil xxxxxx

IPs with the fabbydoo surroangel Angelwomb - we are 7 weeks pregnant !!! Yipeeeeexx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Jaq

Fantastic news!


Jayne


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jaq

Sorry but just wanted to come and say

Congratulations and Celebrations!!!

Such wonderful wonderful news on the 

Much love to u all

Emilyxxx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhhh!

Many, many, many congratulations.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations Jaq.
When is your due date.
There seems to be a fair smattering of Baby Dust at SUK as well. 
Love EJJB
  x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the lovely messages   This week has felt so unreal, but I am beginning to believe it now! Tanya - we are only a couple of weeks behind you, it will be great to share our journey   And hope you are feeling OK Angelwomb, not too sicky or tired. I have calculated our due date will be around Christmas Day   What a fabby present we will have this year  

Love Jaq


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

THATS Great News Jaq !!!!

IM PLEASE TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR POSITIVE RESULT.

Lorraine


----------

